#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Πυρηνική "Αναγέννηση" (Nuclear Renaissance)

## Structur

Και με την αλλαγη της κυβερνησης επαναφερονται στο προσκηνιο τα ενεργειακα θεματα. Ενα νεο θετικο κλιμα για την πυρηνικη τεχνολογια κερδιζει εδαφος τελευταια γνωστο και ως "πυρηνικη αναγεννηση" (Nuclear Renaissance). 

Η Ελλαδα μεχρι τωρα απειχε απο την κατασκευη σταθμου πυρηνικης ενεργειας. 

Θεωρείτε οτι το ζητημα της κατασκευης πυρηνικου σταθμού στη χώρα μας, χρηζει πλεον επανεξετασης?

Σχετ. Nuclear Rennaisance 1, 2(με σχόλια χρηστών)
Nuclear Power in Bulgaria
Nuclear Legislation in OECD countries (Greece)
Nuclear power by country
Ενεργειακες πηγες στη Γαλλια 2006
-----------------------------
Dr. James Lovelock: Nuclear power is the only green solution
Ο Lovelock ηταν πρωτοπορος στην ερευνα για τις κλιματικες αλλαγες, και οι αποψεις του εχουν βαρυνουσα σημασια. H Gaia hypothesis, βρισκει ολο και περισσοτερους αποδεκτες. Αυτο που λεει με λιγα λογια, ειναι οτι ειμαστε σε τετοια κρισιμη φαση, που δεν εχουμε χρονο για πειραματισμους.

----------


## Xάρης

Πρόσθεσα και την επιλογή "Λευκό".

Θεωρώ ότι η πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι χρήσιμη:
α) για τα διαστημόπλοια και τα ταξίδια στον Άρη. Υπήρχαν παλιότερα σχέδια και επανεξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο αυτό.  
β) για την κατασκευή όπλων που θα διασφαλίσουν την ειρήνη σε μια ισορροπία τρόμου με τη γειτονική Τουρκία.

Για την παραγωγή όμως πυρηνικής ενέργειας είμαι αντίθετος.
Πάντα θα υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι.
Νομίζω ότι κανείς υπέρμαχος της πυρηνικής ενέργειας δε θα δεχόταν να κατοικεί δίπλα σ' ένα πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο.
Πάλι θα υπάρχει εξάρτηση καθότι το πυρηνικό καύσιμο θα εισάγεται.
Υπάρχει ένα θέμα με τα πυρηνικά απόβλητα, τι θα τα κάνουμε. Νομίζω ότι το κόστος διαχείρισης τους είναι πολύ υψηλό εκτός εάν τα ρίχνουμε βαρέλια στη μεσόγειο, εκεί νοτιοδυτικά της Πελοποννήσου που έχουμε το μεγαλύτερο βάθος >5.000μ ή τα εξάγουμε σε καμιά αφρικανική χώρα!
Έχουμε καμιά οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη για να δούμε αν συμφέρει τελικά οικονομικά; Ποιο το κόστος κατασκευής και λειτουργίας για τα ~30 ζωής του αντιδραστήρα;
Μήπως καλύτερα να εισάγουμε ενέργεια από τους γείτονες; Έτσι κι αλλιώς εξαρτημένοι θα είμαστε.

Θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα της ενέργειας μπορεί να λυθεί με τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειες και μια σειρά μέτρων που θα έπρεπε να ληφθούν ώστε να μειώσουμε τις ανάγκες μας σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Πάντως η αντικατάσταση των κλιματιστικών δε νομίζω να είναι μια απ' αυτές.

----------


## sundance

Η ελλάδα μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει τεράστιο ποσοστό της ενέργειας από ανανεώσιμες, λόγω γεωγραφικής θέσης.

Είναι πολύ λεπτό το θέμα και κυρίως έχει να κάνει με το οικονομικό μέλλον της οποιαδήποτε πρότασης.

Δώστε οικονομικά και τεχνικά στοιχεία (απόδοσης) μιας σύγκρισης πχ. πυρηνικός σταθμός vs αιολικό+ηλιακό πάρκο (στον ίδιο προϋπολογισμό) για να συζητήσουμε ενδελεχώς.

ΥΓ. νομίζω ότι με τους αντιδραστήρες 4ης γενιάς δεν θα είναι τόσο πρόβλημα τα πυρηνικά απόβλητα.

----------


## Structur

Προχειρα επιχειρηματα:

-Για το best value for money, υπαρχουν χωρες που επενδυουν σε κατασκευη σταθμών. Βέβαια αρκετες απο αυτες εχουν και υποδομες ΑΠΕ.

-Υπαρχουν και αντεπιχειρηματα για τις ΑΠΕ και πολλα μαλιστα. 
Π.χ. τα κυβικα του σκυροδεματος που χρειαζονται για αιολικο παρκο το οποιο θα εχει μια σεβαστη αποδοση κλπ. (τι περιβαλλοντικο κοστος εχει τελικα δλδ).

Πολλοι ακομη αναρωτιουνται αν οι ΑΠΕ αποτελουν ρεαλιστικο σεναριο για την καλυψη των πραγματικων ενεργειακων αναγκων, και εκφραζουν σοβαρες επιφυλαξεις.

-Απ την αλλη μερια η πυρηνικη τεχνολογια εχει ωριμασει πλεον και μετα απο το παγωμα αρκετών ετων (λογω και σοβαρων ατυχηματων), δειχνει να ανακαμπτει.

-Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι η χωρα θα πρεπει να βαλει στο τραπεζι του διαλογου και μια τετοια λυση πλεον.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν μπει στο τραπέζι το θέμα της πυρηνικής ενέργειας, το πρώτο θέμα που θα έπρεπε να συζητηθεί θα έπρεπε να ήταν η χωροθέτηση του σταθμού. Αν δεν λυθεί αυτό όλα τ' άλλα είναι περιττά. 
Πού λοιπόν θα γίνει ο πυρηνικός σταθμός;
Αν το εξετάσουμε από την άποψη του κόστους μεταφοράς της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, η καλύτερη θέση είναι κάπου κοντά στην Αθήνα που νομίζω είναι και η περιοχή με την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση.
Κατασκευαστικά το κόστος θα είναι το χαμηλότερο διότι είμαστε στην σεισμική ζώνη Ι.
Υπάρχει κοντά μεγάλο λιμάνι που ελαχιστοποιεί και το κόστος των διαφόρων μεταφορών.

Θα το δεχόντουσαν οι κάτοικοι της Αθήνας και των περιχώρων;

----------


## george66

Για την ιστορία βρήκα τα παρακάτω από το αρχείο μου (καλοκαίρι 07) και σας τα παραθέτω.  Προσπάθειες για πυρηνική ενέργεια στην χώρα μας έχουν γίνει και στο παρελθόν. Μία ήταν το 1971 από την χούντα με την Βρετανία για την κατασκευή σταθμού με αντάλλαγμα 40,000 τόνους καπνού. το σχέδιο ναυάγησε γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε η βρετανική καπνοβιομηχανία. Στη συνέχεια η Ρωσία χωρίς να ανταποκριθεί τώρα η Ελληνική πλευρά. Το 1976 η τότε κυβέρνηση είχε εκδηλώσει την πρόθεση για πυρηνικό σταθμό ισχύος 4200 MW, με υποψήφια περιοχή την Κάρυστο Ευβοίας, αλλά τελικά το αντιπυρηνικό κίνημα που αναπτύχθηκε ανάγκασε την κυβέρνηση το 1982 να ακυρώσει τα σχέδια της. Μετά την τραγωδία του Τσέρνομπιλ το 1986, η ελληνική κοινή γνώμη στράφηκε οριστικά εναντίον της πυρηνικής ενέργειας.
Εάν ενδιαφέρει, έχω να γράψω και για τα κυριώτερα πυρηνικά ατυχήματα που έχουν γίνει στον πλανήτη, τα οποία είναι αρκετά. Ενας σταθμός που είναι απειλή και για τη χώρα μας, είναι στο Κοζλοντούι στη Βουλγαρία, ο οποίος παράγει το 47% του ηλεκτρισμού της χώρας, αλλά δεν επιδέχεται επισκευή καθώς ο αντιδραστήρας έχει σαθρή δεξαμενή πίεσης. Η ΕΕ πιέζει ώστε να κλείσει. 
Συμφωνώ για περισσότερη ΑΠΕ με πραγματικές όμως φοροαπαλλαγές και επιδοτήσεις στα νυκοκυριά όπως στις περισσότερες χώρες του εξωτερικού, που καταφέρουν με λιγότερη ηλιοφάνεια, να έχουν περισσότερη παραγωγή μέσω ΑΠΕ.

----------


## majakoulas

Οι ΑΠΕ είναι ένας αστικός μύθος της εποχής μας, που καλλιεργήθηκε έντονα το τελευταίο διάστημα.
Όταν λέτε ότι με ΑΠΕ θα λύσουμε το πρόβλημά μας, έχετε κάποια εκτίμηση του ενεργειακού δυναμικού (αιολικού+ηλιακού)?
Πάντως σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα διείσδυση ισχύος από ΑΠΕ άνω του 15% απαγορεύεται για λόγους ευστάθειας του δικτύου (ΑΠΕ = μη σίγουρη και στοχαστική πηγή ενέργειας), η δε αποθήκευση της είναι σχεδόν αδύνατη αυτήν την στιγμή και για τα επόμενα 15 χρόνια.
Ακόμα και στη Γερμανία, χώρα με την μεγαλύτερη εκμετάλλευση ΑΠΕ, με διάφορες τεχνικές ελέγχου κατανομής ενέργειας ζήτημα να φτάνουν σε κάλυψη ενέργειας 30%.
Εγώ μέσα στην full ανάπτυξη ΑΠΕ αλλά υπάρχει τεχνολογικό ταβάνι, το άλλο 70% της ενέργειας (αισιόδοξο σενάριο) που θα το βρούμε?
Άρα από σταθερές πηγές δεν μπορούμε να απεξαρτηθούμε, επομένως διαλέξτε μεταξύ λιγνίτη (την πλέον ρυπογόνα μορφή), βιομάζας (με ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή δασών για πρώτες ύλες), πετρέλαιο, φυσικό αέριο (εισαγόμενα) και πυρηνική ενέργεια. Η τελευταία είναι η λιγότερο ρυπογόνα, τα υλικά δεν θα είναι εισαγόμενα, όπως εσφαλμένα κάποιος ανέφερε, υπάρχουν κοιτάσματα ουρανίου σε Κιλκίς, Χαλκιδική, Θεσπρωτία. Θα μας προσφέρει ενέργεια με δυνατότητα πώλησης με τεράστια οικονομικά οφέλη.
Η επιλογή δική σας

----------


## sundance

Γιατί μόνο max 30% από ΑΠΕ?

Mην ξεχνάμε ότι η Γερμανιά έχει κατανάλωση *545.500.000* MWh/χρόνο ενώ η Ελλάδα *54.310.000* MWh/χρόνο.

Electricity consumption

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι πρωτεύων στόχος της χώρας μας πρέπει να είναι η ενεργειακή απεξάρτηση.
Αυτή δεν επιτυγχάνεται ούτε με πυρηνικά ούτε με πετρέλαιο ούτε με φυσικό αέριο.
Οι πρώτες ύλες είναι όλες εισαγόμενες.
Δεν είναι εισαγόμενα ο ήλιος, ο αέρας, το νερό και η γεωθερμία.

Σήμερα, θα μπορούσαμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε με τις υπάρχουσες τεχνολογικές δυνατότητες τις πηγές αυτές και να καλύψουμε πόσο, το 20% της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας; Ας καλύψουμε έστω αυτό.

Παράλληλα θα μπορούσαν να αναπτυχθούν πολιτικές για την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας. Πχ. υποχρεωτική αντικατάσταση λαμπτήρων με οικονομικούς, θερμομόνωση παλιών κτηρίων, καθιέρωση αυστηρότερου κανονισμού θερμομόνωσης σε συνδυασμό με αυτοψίες από τις πολεοδομίες και ενημέρωση του κόσμου, ανάπτυξη των μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς (ΜΜΜ) για τις μετακινήσεις στην πόλη, ανάπτυξη των σιδηροδρόμων κ.ά.

Μακροπρόθεσμα, η στρατηγική μας θα έπρεπε να είναι η επένδυση στην έρευνα στις ΑΠΕ και όχι στην βραχυπρόθεσμη πρόγνωση των σεισμών (!) έτσι ώστε το ποσοστό εκμετάλλευσης πχ των φωτοβολταϊκών κυττάρων να ανέβει από το 12% (πόσο είναι σήμερα; ) σε μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά. Παράλληλα προώθηση της εγχώριας βιομηχανίας στην παραγωγή Φ/Β, ανεμογεννητριών κ.λπ. Παλιότερα το είχαμε κάνει με τους ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες, γιατί όχι και τώρα.

----------


## shelby

Ως Μηχανολόγος που τελειώνω θέτω ένα σοβαρό ερώτημα που κανένας έχει λάβει υπόψιν. Τι βαθμό απόδοσης σε σχέση με τον χρόνο έχουν τα αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα σε διάφορες χώρες. Λέτε για τη Γερμανία λοιπόν να ξέρετε ότι στη Γερμανία χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερο τη αιολική ενέργεια παρά τη ηλιακή γιατί έχουν περισσότερο αέρα παρά ήλιο. Στην Ελλάδα αυτό που συμφέρει είναι αιολικά πάρκα σε συγκεκριμένες τοποθεσίες και φωτοβολταϊκά επίσης σε συγκεκριμένες τοποθεσίες αλλά και πάλι μην νομίζετε ότι δεν θα έχουμε ενεργειακή εξάρτηση από το πετρέλαιο ή από το Φ.Α. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι ενεργειακές κυψέλες αλλά θέλει εις βάθος μελέτη για την χρησιμότητα τους στη Ελλάδα. Ψηφίζω όχι για τον λόγο ότι δεν είμαστε σοβαρό κράτος για να αναλάβουμε μια τέτοια ευθύνη όπως είναι η κατασκευή πυρηνικού εργοστασίου.

----------


## mred-akias

Συνάδελφοι, εάν η λειτουργία του πυρηνικού σταθμού ενέργειας ήταν συνδεδεμένη με το ΕΚΕΦΕ Δημόκριτος μήπως θα μειώνονταν οι πιθανότητες να καταλήξει υπάλληλος στον σταθμό ο κάθε άκυρος? Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, 2-3 ινστιτούτα του ΕΚΕΦΕ σχετίζονται άμεσα με την πυρηνική ενέργεια.

Πάντως χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει βαθιά το θέμα , μάλλον θετικός είμαι απέναντι στην πρόταση καθώς σε συνδυασμό με τις εγχώριες πηγές (ΑΠΕ και λιγνίτη) πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσουν την χώρα (και κατεπέκταση εμάς και ελπίζω και την τσέπη μας) οικονομικά (εάν συμφέρει το ουράνιο δηλαδή) και ενεργειακά. Φυσικά, καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε και κάποια οινομοτεχνική μελέτη όπως πολύ σωστά κατά την γνώμη μου ανέφερε ο Χάρης.

Όσο για την περίπτωση καταστροφικής αστοχίας, πάντα υπάρχει πιθανότητα αλλά νομίζω ότι πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχει να βουλιάξει το πλοίο ή να πέσει το αεροπλάνο ή να τρακάρει το αυτοκίνητο/λεωφορείο στο οποίο εγώ θα είμαι επιβάτης.

----------


## shelby

Μred μην ξεχνάς τις ατασταλίες που γίνονται στα δημόσια έργα όταν αυτά παραδίδονται στο κράτος.

----------


## mred-akias

Δεν τις ξεχνάω shelby αλλά νομίζω ότι συζητάμε για μια περίπτωση που οποιοσδήποτε θα φοβηθεί να κάνει οποιαδήποτε ατασταλία (ελπίζω δηλαδή).

Όπως και να έχει δεν έχω ψηφίσει ακόμη καθώς θεωρώ ότι δεν έχω αρκετά δεδομένα για να στηρίξω πλήρως το "ναι" ή το "όχι".

----------


## shelby

Εγώ θα ήμουνα υπέρ αν την επίβλεψη λειτουργίας θα την αναλάμβαναν άνθρωποι γνώστες του αντικειμένου και προπάντων σοβαροί στη δουλειά τους.

----------


## mred-akias

*Βαγγέλη* δεν διαφωνώ. Απλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει. Και δεν έχω αποφασίσει καθώς ότι ξέρω για τους αντιδραστήρες προέρχεται από δεδομένα (εκπομπές του Discovery κλπ έως wikis) που έχουν να κάνουν με το Τσερνόμπυλ και την τότε τεχνολόγια, με τους τότε συντελεστές ασφαλείας που χρησιμοποιούσε τότε η Σοβιετική Ένωση όταν ακόμη υπήρχε. Αν δεν ψάξω, δεν μπορώ να υποστηρίξω καμία επιλογή (εκτός από το να μην πάρω θέση όπως τώρα).

Αλλά όντως με μια πρόχειρη ματιά, το πιθανό κόστος σε ζωές είναι αποτρεπτικό, ωστόσο θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτος καθώς έτσι και αλλιώς καθώς οι συντελεστές ασφαλειάς για τους οποίους μαθαίνω και αργότερα θα χρησιμοποιήσω αφορούν στην ουσία το αποδεκτό κόστος ζωής. Και μάλιστα ως μηχανικός πρέπει να κάνω διάκριση και στους ανθρώπους, καθώς διαφορετικό συντελεστή θα έχει ας πούμε ένας ανελκυστήρας για μικρά φορτία, διαφορετικό για μεταφορά προσωπικού και διαφορετικό για μεταφορά παιδιών.

*Shelby* ακριβώς με αυτήν την λογική σκέφθηκα το ΕΚΕΦΕ. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα αν εμπλέκεται και φορέας που λόγω έρευνας είναι υποχρεωμένος να κρατάει μια (πιο) υπεύθυνη στάση. Δεν ξέρω εάν ευσταθεί η λογική μου όμως.

----------


## shelby

Το ΕΚΕΦΕ δεν νομίζω να έχει εμπειρία από πλευρά επίβλεψης λειτουργίας πυρηνικού εργοστασίου. Εδώ και η Ιαπωνία έχει πρόβλημα http://www2.rizospastis.gr/wwwengine/story.do?id=2762
http://pallini-perivallon.blogspot.c...1945-2009.html

----------


## mred-akias

ΕΦΕΚ? Μήπως εννοείς ΕΚΕΦΕ? Υποτίθεται ότι ασχολείται με την πυρηνική τεχνολογία, καταρχάς έχει δύο ινστιτούτα (πρώτο δεύτερο ) που ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Οι ΑΠΕ είναι ένας αστικός μύθος της εποχής μας, που καλλιεργήθηκε έντονα το τελευταίο διάστημα.
> Όταν λέτε ότι με ΑΠΕ θα λύσουμε το πρόβλημά μας, έχετε κάποια εκτίμηση του ενεργειακού δυναμικού (αιολικού+ηλιακού)?
> Πάντως σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα διείσδυση ισχύος από ΑΠΕ άνω του 15% απαγορεύεται για λόγους ευστάθειας του δικτύου (ΑΠΕ = μη σίγουρη και στοχαστική πηγή ενέργειας), η δε αποθήκευση της είναι σχεδόν αδύνατη αυτήν την στιγμή και για τα επόμενα 15 χρόνια.



Αυτό δεν είναι ορθό.

Η Αιολική ενέργεια είναι η Ναυαρχίδα των ΑΠΕ,και στην Ελλάδα έχουμε αρκετά υψηλό αιολικό δυναμικό.Με μία και μόνο ανεμογεννήτρια λύνεται το ενεργειακό θέμα 1 νησιού στο Αιγαίο (π.χ. Σκιάθος),ενώ με 30 λύνεται το ενεργειακό θέμα ολόκληρης της Κρήτης!Όσο για το ''στοχαστικό'' του θέματος,αυτό έχει ήδη ληφθεί υπ' όψιν,καθώς η μέση απόδοση μίας ανεμογεννήτριας λαμβάνεται μέχρι 27%,και όχι 100% όπως θα αναμενόταν.Και με το 27% είναι μία μηχανή ΥΠΕΡπαραγωγής ενέργειας!

Η ισχύς των ανεμογεννητριών έχει εκτοξευθεί στα ύψη.Η Δανία έλυσε το πρόβλημά της,παράγοντας πλέον το 60% (!!!) της συνολικής απαιτούμενης εγχώριας ενέργειας* μόνο από ανεμογεννήτριες*.

Στην Ελλάδα το δίκτυο πρέπει να εκσυγχρονιστεί για να καταφέρει 1.ν απορροφήσει και 2.να αποθηκεύσει τις παραγόμενες ΜWh.Αλλά αν εκσυγχρονιστεί,τότε δεν υπάρχει κανένας μύθος περί μή δυνατής αξιοποίησης.

Όσο για το θέμα των ΑΠΕ γενικά,αυτή η τεχνολογία είναι ένας πρόδρομος για το τί έπεται να ακολουθήσει τεχνολογικά,και όλα δείχνουν ότι οδεύουμε προς το *Υδρογόνο.ΑΥΤΟ* είναι εξέλιξη.Όχι η πυρηνική.Η πυρηνική είναι ένας μύθος του παρελθόντος με *ΠΟΛΥ* βαρύ τίμημα,κυρίως λόγω των αποβλήτων και της αδυναμίας διαχείρισής τους,και όχι λόγω Τσέρνομπιλ.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες,κοιτάξτε στα downloads στα περιβαλλοντικά και κατεβάστε το Συνέδριο της Αιολικής Ενέργειας.Έχει πληροφορίες που θα ανοίξουν τα μάτια ακόμα και των πιό δύσπιστων....

----------


## shelby

Είναι πολλοί παράγοντες που παίζουν ρόλο στο τρόπο λειτουργίας ενός πυρηνικού εργοστασίου. Το ΕΚΕΦΕ βοηθάει στο τομέα του αντιδραστήρα και των μέτρων ασφαλείας από πλευράς ραδιενέργειας. Στο τομέα επίβλεψης του κτηρίου ποιος θα αναλάβει έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση διαρροής να έχουμε όσο δυνατόν λιγότερες επιπτώσεις;

----------


## shelby

Zavi πάλι στο ίδιο πράγμα καταλήγουμε ότι δεν έχουμε σοβαρό κράτος. Λες εσύ λέω και εγώ ότι πρέπει να αξιοποιήσουμε το αιολικό δυναμικό αλλά σου λέω ότι δεν θα έχουμε αυτάρκεια ενέργειας. Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να έχουμε μια μακροχρόνια μέθοδο αποθήκευσης έτσι ώστε την ενέργεια που δεν καταναλώνεται τον χειμώνα να την αποθηκεύουμε για το καλοκαίρι. Εδώ κολλάνε οι ενεργειακές κυψέλες.

----------


## sundance

Συνάδελφοι αν γίνει πυρηνικός σταθμός, πιστέψτε με, θα είναι από τα λίγα πράγματα στη χώρα που θα λειτουργήσουν όλα (και κατά την κατασκευή και κατά την λειτουργία) ρολόι.

Πάντως τον μελλόντικό κίνδυνο από μια αστοχία του αντιδραστήρα δεν θα πρέπει να τον σκεφτόμαστε, γιατί στην τελική μπορεί να πάθουμε το ίδιο από γειτονική χώρα (βουλγαρία κλπ)

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ για να καταλάβετε ότι, είτε έχουμε πυρηνικό σταθμό είτε όχι, αν είναι να γίνει στραβή θα την πληρώσουμε όλοι...(μιας και δεν βλέπω να τηρείται καμία παγκόσμια συνθήκη)

πυρηνικός σταθμός  - δώστε βάση στο πρασινάκι και το κιτρινάκι

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι έτσι. Οι επιπτώσεις από μια καταστροφή σε απόσταση 100km από τον σταθμό είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές απ' αυτές σε απόσταση 500km.

----------


## sundance

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι θέλει ενδελεχή έρευνα πάνω σε οικονομικά στοιχεία και αποδόσεις εναλλάκτικών λύσεων, όπως προείπα και όχι a priori αφορισμό κάποιων λύσεων που ίσως μας περικυκλώσουν σε λίγα χρόνια με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό...

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ για τα οικονομοτεχνικά δεδομένα που δεν έχουμε εμείς οι απλοί πολίτες.
Σημαντικότερο όλων θέτω το ζήτημα της χωροθέτησης. Εδώ σ' ένα ΧΥΤΑ δεν βρίσκουμε λύση θα βρούμε σ' ένα πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο.

Για τους σταθμούς στις γειτονικές χώρες, προς το παρόν ο πιο κοντινός είναι του Κοζλοντούι στη Βόρεια Βουλγαρία.

Το πρόγραμμα της Τουρκίας θα έπρεπε να μας ανησυχεί για πολλούς λόγους. Απ' όσα μαθαίνω, ευτυχώς, δεν προχωρά καλά τελευταία.

----------


## sundance

Άλλωστε αν σε μερικές δεκαετίες πάρει σάρκα και οστά το πλάνο που φαίνεται στον πάνω χάρτη εμείς και επειδή είμαστε ελλάδα, θα έχουμε μείνει πίσω (σε όλες τις μορφές ενέργειας αιολική,ηλιακή,πυρηνική,γεωθερμική), μας βλέπω να εισάγουμε πυρηνική από βουλγαρία και αλβανία, και μετά να το παίζουμε και τζάμπα μάγκες...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Με τα απόβλητα του πυρηνικού σταθμού τι κάνουμε? Τα θάβουμε? Πού? Και ποιος θα πίνει νεράκι από εκεί που θα είναι θαμμένα? Όσο καλά κα ια να κατασκευαστεί η αποθήκη πάντα θα υπάρχουν διαρροές. 

Έχω χάρτη με τα μεταλλεύματα που υπάρχουν στον ελλαδικό χώρο. Ο χάρτης έγινε επί χούντας. Ουράνιο υπάρχει άφθονο στη χώρα μας. Είναι σίγουρο πως θα το εισάγουμε γιατί είμαστε γενικώς ανίκανοι!! Έχουμε επίσης αρκετό πετρέλαιο αν θέλουμε να απεξαρτηθούμε από εισαγωγές αλλά πάλι η ανικανότητά μας/ η παγκοσμιοποίηση δε μας αφήνει να το αξιοποιήσουμε (και μιλάω για πετρέλαιο εκτός αιγαίου). 

Τέλος λύσεις δεν υπάρχου μόνο στο πως θα παράγουμε ενέργεια αλλά και στο πως θα σπαταλάμε λιγότερη. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπους να σταματήσουμε την τεράστια σπατάλη που κάνουμε σαν χώρα

----------


## Structur

Παιρνω φορα απο τα σχολια του sundance.
Διαρκεια ζωης πυρηνικου σταθμου, περι τα 30 χρονια. Ας δουμε λοιπον σε αυτο τον οριζοντα τον παγκοσμιο χαρτη. Η Κινα εχει στα σκαρια 30 εργοστασια (αν ειδα καλα στο wikipedia). Η Βουλγαρια (ως γειτονας), προχωραει και αυτη εστω και με προβληματα. Η δε Γερμανια σχεδιαζει να παψει τη λειτουργια τους περι το 2030. 

Το θεμα ειναι εμεις τι κανουμε? Νομιζω οτι η κυβερνηση κανει τεραστιο σφαλμα προπαγανδιζοντας ΜΟΝΟ την πρασινη αναπτυξη (τη θεωρω πολυ προχειρη αντιμετωπιση). 
Πρωτα θα πρεπει να δει το θεμα ΔΕΗ και να μειωσει τους ρυπους, αναφερθηκε και προηγουμενως.clean coal technology

Δεν ειμαι κατα των ΑΠΕ, αλλα νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να μπουν προς το παρον σε δευτερη μοιρα, η τουλαχιστον στο τραπεζι του διαλογου να μπουν και αλλες λυσεις.

Το τιμημα των ΑΠΕ ειναι το μεγαλο κοστος/αποδοση, αυτο ειναι σαφες. Νομιζω οτι χωρις substructure βλεπουμε κατευθειαν ΜΟΝΟ το superstructure. Και κακα τα ψεματα στο substructure ανηκει και η πυρηνικη τεχνολογια.

----------


## majakoulas

> Η Αιολική ενέργεια είναι η Ναυαρχίδα των ΑΠΕ,και στην Ελλάδα έχουμε αρκετά υψηλό αιολικό δυναμικό.Με μία και μόνο ανεμογεννήτρια λύνεται το ενεργειακό θέμα 1 νησιού στο Αιγαίο (π.χ. Σκιάθος),ενώ με 30 λύνεται το ενεργειακό θέμα ολόκληρης της Κρήτης!Όσο για το ''στοχαστικό'' του θέματος,αυτό έχει ήδη ληφθεί υπ' όψιν,καθώς η μέση απόδοση μίας ανεμογεννήτριας λαμβάνεται μέχρι 27%,και όχι 100% όπως θα αναμενόταν.Και με το 27% είναι μία μηχανή ΥΠΕΡπαραγωγής ενέργειας!


Τι σχέση έχει η απόδοση αν την παίρνεις 27%????????
Το στοχαστικό του φαινομένου έχει να κάνει με την δυνατή στιγμιαία εκτίμηση παρεχόμενης ισχύος, η οποία για τα αιολικά είναι αδύνατη, ακόμα και για PV που είναι πιο σταθερά στην εκτίμηση πάλι υπάρχει μεγάλη αβεβαιότητα. Πιο καλά εκτιμώμενη είναι οι υδατικοί πόροι και με δυνατότητα αποταμίευσης. Το πρόβλημα των αιολικών+PV είναι η αστάθεια τους και οι αιχμές τους, για αυτό και ο περιορισμός τους σε διείσδυση ισχύος στο 15%.
Αλλιώς πιθανά breakdown δικτύου, σαν αυτό που ανέφερε ο rigid.

Ο κοινοτικός στόχος το 2020 (ήταν για 2012 και παρατάθηκε) είναι 20% της ενέργειας.
Όσον αφορά τα στατιστικά για να μην τίθεται θέμα παραπληροφόρησης για τα νούμερα, μερικά έγκυρα site :
Europe's Energy Portal  με ενδιαφέροντα στατιστικά
REN21
EREC
ΔΕΣΜΗΕ
με αναλυτικά στοιχεία για τον Ελλαδικό χώρο




> Έχω χάρτη με τα μεταλλεύματα που υπάρχουν στον ελλαδικό χώρο. Ο χάρτης έγινε επί χούντας. Ουράνιο υπάρχει άφθονο στη χώρα μας. Είναι σίγουρο πως θα το εισάγουμε γιατί είμαστε γενικώς ανίκανοι!! Έχουμε επίσης αρκετό πετρέλαιο αν θέλουμε να απεξαρτηθούμε από εισαγωγές αλλά πάλι η ανικανότητά μας/ η παγκοσμιοποίηση δε μας αφήνει να το αξιοποιήσουμε (και μιλάω για πετρέλαιο εκτός αιγαίου). 
> 
> Τέλος λύσεις δεν υπάρχου μόνο στο πως θα παράγουμε ενέργεια αλλά και στο πως θα σπαταλάμε λιγότερη. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπους να σταματήσουμε την τεράστια σπατάλη που κάνουμε σαν χώρα


Άλλο οι πολιτικές δεσμεύσεις που θα μας οδηγήσουν, μπορεί και να έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. Όχι όμως ότι δεν έχουμε πρώτη ύλη, έχουμε και είναι δεδομένο, για αυτό και όλη η κουβέντα για πυρηνικό.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η λύση δεν βρίσκεται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό στην παραγωγή αλλά στην κατανάλωση. Θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουμε τις σπάταλες ενεργειακές μας συνήθειες, και όχι μόνο αυτές αλλά και τις σπάταλες συνήθειες μας σε όλους τους πόρους, διότι βαδίζουμε σε οριακά επίπεδα απορρόφησης πόρων γενικότερα και ενεργειακών ιδιαίτερα.

Για το οικονομικότερη-ακριβότερη ενέργεια που τίθεται ως ζήτημα, σε τέτοια επίπεδα προβλημάτων οι αναλύσεις δεν γίνονται με βάση τα χρήματα, καθώς αποτελούν προβλήματα πόρων, βιωσιμότητας. Τα όποια σενάρια για εύρεση βέλτιστης (και όχι οικονομικότερης) λύσης, αφορούν την συνολική διαχείριση πόρων με σκοπό την επίτευξη ρυθμού κατανάλωσης τους μικρότερο από τον ρυθμό ανανέωσης ή παραγωγής τους.

----------


## Structur

-Sto αρχικο post εβαλα και καποια links για τον γνωστο dr lovelock, απο τον οποιο πηρα και την αφορμη για αυτο το thread.

----------


## sundance

Η κατανάλωση στην Ελλάδα, το ξέρετε, ότι θα μειωθεί μόνο αν υπάρχει ισχυρός οικονομικός αντίκτυπος (κλάσσεις κατανάλωσης).Βέβαια πάλι τίθενται άλλα ερωτήματα.

Αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει η ενεργειακή καταναλωτική νοοτροπία και πώς να αλλάξει αφού ούτε μια πανελλαδική εκστρατεία ενημέρωσης δεν έχει γίνει.Βαρβάτη εκστρατεία, όμως.

----------


## shelby

Η Δανία τις ανεμογεννήτριες τις έχει πάνω στο δίκτυο "κατευθείαν";

----------


## sundance

“We are so much the victims of abstraction that with the Earth in flames,we can barely rouse ourselves to wander across the room and look at the thermostat”

----------


## Xάρης

Σχετικά νέα από τη "γειτονιά" μας:
Η Σερβία δεν πρόκειται να κατασκευάσει πυρηνικούς σταθμούς παραγωγής ενέργειας τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2015.

*Πηγή:* "Ελευθεροτυπία"

----------


## Structur

Το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας - Τμήμα Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας (ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ) έχει προγραμματίσει ημερίδα με θέμα: *«Πυρηνική Ενέργεια. Λύση για την κλιματική αλλαγή ή απειλή στο περιβάλλον;»*, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο ξενοδοχείο Makedonia Palace στη Θεσσαλονίκη την Τετάρτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2009

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...HNIKH_ENERGEIA

----------


## mred-akias

Αν πάει κάποιος, ας ανεβάσει τα πρακτικά ή οτιδήποτε άλλο δοθεί σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και αν μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει για το τι ειπώθηκε σε γενικές γραμμές.

----------

